# Virtual Cube Solver



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

This is definitely my biggest coding project ever, and I'm excited to announce that it is finished
View it here: https://ag343.github.io/Online-1x1-Solver/


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

Hm.

AMAZING!!!


----------



## jkx9 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes this could have potential.... Will 3D graphics be added soon by any chance?


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

jkx9 said:


> Yes this could have potential.... Will 3D graphics be added soon by any chance?


I'll constantly be trying to add more stuff to the site. Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 4, 2021)

one more thing is that sometimes when you scramble and it doesn't move, you may think that the website doesn't work. But actually the mathematical concept of the 1x1 is so complex, even when it looks like it doesn't scramble, it has somehow. Obviously I don't know how it does it since it takes at least 100,000 IQ to comprehend the way that the 1x1 works, which is, unfortunately, not humanly possible.

or because I'm lazy and I didn't bother to check what to do if the random state of the puzzle matches it's solved state,


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

This is the ultimate solver.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 4, 2021)

This is my new favourite website! I like it even more than speedsolving.com
jkjk


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for solving my 1x1!


the dnf master said:


> View it here: https://ag343.github.io/Online-1x1-Solver/


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 4, 2021)

I would like to nominate this for "Best new software"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2021)

1x1x1x1 next?


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 1x1x1x1 next?


YES!! All I have to do is research on a bunch of physics laws to find out if you can bring the fourth dimension into this solver.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I would like to nominate this for "Best new software"


I'm honored


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I'm honored


im 1nored


----------



## ruwix (Aug 23, 2021)

The NxN solver can do 1x1 if you tweak the URL: https://cube-solver.com/#id=1 - only 3 sides are stickered, which makes the solution even harder.
And there's this 1x1 solver https://rubiks-cube-solver.com/1x1/


----------

